# Ban for Justin Thomas?



## rudebhoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Should Thomas be banned for this?

The article talks about a fine being likely but what difference does that make to a multi millionaire?

For me, he's brought the game into disrepute. A ban for the next tournament would send a message that this won't be tolerated.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/55608414


----------



## DanFST (Jan 10, 2021)

I don't know, I've called myself much worse on the golf course. Thankfully a mic hasn't picked me up. 

Hate homophobia, but also hate cancel culture. It's not directed at anyone, but I can see him losing sponsors.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Banning him for one tournament isn't "cancel culture" which is the complete ostracism of someone from the public spotlight.

If this happened in football, the player would get a ban.


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 10, 2021)

Turn of the mics if an apology does not cover this, it's not like he is spouting homophobic slurs on the regular. I'm sure he is embarrassed by his actions and a warning should be the end of it.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2021)

He apologised, move on. It's not like he regularly spouts this tripe.

There have been 5 or 6 f bombs so far too. It's pro sport, not Strictly come dancing.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 10, 2021)

You can't win unless you just never open your mouth, and then they will just call you the worlds most boring golfer....fine line to walk. Somebody is always looking for something. He got spanked for it......move on. If he were to continue to make this a regular occurrence, then get serious.


----------



## KenL (Jan 10, 2021)

I don’t know what he said but for a homophobic slur he should receive a ban.


----------



## MarkT (Jan 10, 2021)

He hasn’t got any previous and seems to be one of the soundest blokes out there. From the quotes I read he’s pretty devastated by what he said. It’s not great at all but hopefully just a really bad loose one that won’t be repeated


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2021)

Do we know what it was he said?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do we know what it was he said?
		
Click to expand...

I think he was mentioning a product by Brains that contains various meat particles.....


----------



## BrianM (Jan 10, 2021)

I like JT, he seems genuinely gutted at what he’s said.
We all make mistakes and have said things we shouldn’t have in the heat of the moment.
We just don’t have cameras and microphones in our face for 18 holes for anyone to pick it up.


----------



## Griffsters (Jan 10, 2021)

No.

These issues are always sensitive, there seems to be a genuine regret for his inappropriate comment and there was no malice in it - other to himself. Let's just get on with it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2021)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/g...missing-five-foot-putt-Hawaii-tournament.html


----------



## Kaz (Jan 10, 2021)

I liked JT but firmly believe that when people let the mask slip and show you who they are you should believe them.

Very sad about this.

The apology sounds sincere, perhaps this will force him to examine his prejudices and redeem himself one day.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 10, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I liked JT but firmly believe that when people let the mask slip and show you who they are you should believe them.

Very sad about this.

The apology sounds sincere, perhaps this will force him to examine his prejudices and redeem himself one day.
		
Click to expand...

JT is at an age where these sort of words would be used at school as an insult. It's more immaturity than anything, I think. He did wrong, he apologised, and I don't see this as a 'mask slipping' moment. 

If he really did have homophobic tendencies, we would likely have heard about them by now.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Can see professional players wanting no microphones if punishment is too severe which would be a shame too , but there are loads out there waiting for a slip to be offended and most times to be offended on other peoples behalf .. 


No idea what he said but obviously was bad enough to get such coverage and the apology . So nobody go getting ur underware in a twist 😉


----------



## Captainron (Jan 10, 2021)

remember when Tiger said “I played like a word that rhymes with jazz”

Apology worked for him so same should apply here


----------



## Curls (Jan 10, 2021)

Patrick Reed cursed with the same word about 5 years ago and got fined as I recall. Defo not going to be banned for it imo


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I liked JT but firmly believe that when people let the mask slip and show you who they are you should believe them.

Very sad about this.

The apology sounds sincere, perhaps this will force him to examine his prejudices and redeem himself one day.
		
Click to expand...

I think we are in danger of going a touch too far in regards being judgemental against him based on an outburst against himself 

He wasn’t aiming the outburst at anyone 

If he had said to someone you “add insult” - then it’s something to look at him maybe having some issues 

But was cursing himself -it’s ill judged and he clearly was devastated by it all 

It’s a poor mistake and he will be punished but let’s not persecute him


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I liked JT but firmly believe that when people let the mask slip and show you who they are you should believe them.

Very sad about this.

The apology sounds sincere, perhaps this will force him to examine his prejudices and redeem himself one day.
		
Click to expand...

Karen i understand where ur coming from and maybe im lucky i havevnt faced any of this , what ever it is called when u let a word out in frustration . 

I am not for a minute condoning what ever he said and would not condone any type racism sexism or other kind of discrimination .. 

Im Irish and the amount ot anti Irish jokes , sketches , the be gum be gorra stuff goes on is unnatrual , but i wouldnt call anyone to examine their predjuices abd redeem themselves .. now if they were constantly at it or using their position to promote it , id say , u need to get help u need to change, 

I often say stuff i shouldnt but i would in no way try to insult some1 on purpose , i would  never treat some1 diff because of their ways or beliefs , but i do say stupid things at times , (ok alot);

The guy knows he has done wrong , he has apologised , maybe give him benifit of doubt ??


----------



## Traminator (Jan 10, 2021)

Captainron said:



			remember when Tiger said “I played like a word that rhymes with jazz”

Apology worked for him so same should apply here
		
Click to expand...

I was undecided whether to post this, but as you've mentioned it, I was playing terrible one day about a month ago and out of nowhere called myself the full version of that... 

I was a bit horrified to be honest and apologised to the guys I was with, one of them just laughed and said, "no, you're playing worse than one" 😅

It happens, we get angry and stupid things are said and done, he'll just have to make sure he's more careful next time he leaves it 5 foot short... 🤔


----------



## hovis (Jan 10, 2021)

Blimey, I wouldn't last 1 hole if I was miked up.  In fact, I wouldn't get out the car park


----------



## Captainron (Jan 10, 2021)

hovis said:



			Blimey, I wouldn't last 1 hole if I was miked up.  In fact, I wouldn't get out the car park
		
Click to expand...

You and me both. My full Profanisaurus gets a work out when I play golf. Do like a rambling swearathon and my game definitely warrants it


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 10, 2021)

Captainron said:



			You and me both. My full Profanisaurus gets a work out when I play golf. Do like a rambling swearathon and my game definitely warrants it
		
Click to expand...

Only had a few rounds with you but, I became a mini version of you at Machrihanish


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 10, 2021)

jobr1850 said:



			Prejudices, get over yourself.
He said one word to himself, apologised and snowflakes like you start branding around your over the top nanny state crap.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. 

Don't think there was anything in Kaz's post that deserved that level of abuse. The only thing that is 'over the top' is your response.


----------



## Traminator (Jan 10, 2021)

When he left his putt 5 feet short, I wonder if his playing partner pointed to the ground and said "you dropped your lipstick 💄" 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Wow.

Don't think there was anything in Kaz's post that deserved that level of abuse. The only thing that is 'over the top' is your response.
		
Click to expand...

It’s clearly not an appropriate word to use, his apology seems sincere. 
It’s an insult that has no place in today’s society so there is no defence


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2021)

I had to rerun the video two or three times to be certain of what he said..it was most definitely not shouted.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 10, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			I note that the Daily Mail states that Thomas "shouted the word in fury" whereas other media outlets merely describe it as Thomas "uttering" the word which was picked up by microphones. I've seen the video and can confirm that the Mail is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe that the Mail would do such a thing!


----------



## MrGrumtastic (Jan 10, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			I guess the time I called myself a (Mod Edit) when I left a 6 foot putt short should see me banned from all sport forever. Similarly comments from playing partners of "does your wife play" when you leave a short putt short of the hole....does that really mean they are out and out sexists? No, in exactly the same way that I'm not a homophobe.
		
Click to expand...

So you're happy to imply that homesexuals are inferior to you, but you're not a homophobe? And similarly, your playing partners are happy to suggest that a female would be less strong, but they're not sexist?
I'm not for a moment suggesting that you would ever purposely say something derogatory to someone, but those are just examples of everyday prejudice that a lot of people think are ok.
I've fallen foul when making a similar comment myself in front of a man I didn't know was gay. I was absolutely mortified when I found out as I didn't think of myself as homophobic, but didn't appreciate that all those little comments build up and do matter. Needless to say, I haven't made any such comment in any company since.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 10, 2021)

My take on bad words or names. 

All they are is just a sound your mouth makes by passing over your mouth and tongue. They are air. 

If people want to be offended by them and hurt etc 

Then all you have done is give the victory to the person that uttered it in the first place. 

You have essentially conceded. 

There are really bad, nasty and pretty horrific things that happen in life. Things and injustices that warrant absolute disgust and condemnation. 

Bad words are not one of them.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 10, 2021)

nickjdavis said:



			I guess the time I called myself (Mod Edit) when I left a 6 foot putt short should see me banned from all sport forever. Similarly comments from playing partners of "does your wife play" when you leave a short putt short of the hole....does that really mean they are out and out sexists? No, in exactly the same way that I'm not a homophobe.

Yes the f****t word is particularly perjorative and given its origin in the US its use coming from a US golfer couldn't be mistaken for one of the other common meanings. However he has apologised, fine him, ban him for a tournament, whatever, and then move on.

I note that the Daily Mail states that Thomas "shouted the word in fury" whereas other media outlets merely describe it as Thomas "uttering" the word which was picked up by microphones. I've seen the video and can confirm that the Mail is wrong.
		
Click to expand...

No one is suggesting he should be banned for life.

There is also a difference between you using a homophobic slur when you are on the course with a couple of mates, and JT doing it live on TV with potentially millions watching including kids. These guys have a responsibility to behave in an acceptable manner.

A token fine doesn't send the right message, chucking him out of the tournament would.


----------



## Yorkshire Hacker (Jan 10, 2021)

Difficult this one.
On the one hand my father would be commenting, something like, "for goodness sake, we didn't worry about remarks like that in Bergen Belsen camp", (where he was with REME clearing up the devastating horror). Father had no patience for folk who criticised petty slips of the tongue such as this.
On the other hand, these are professional sportsmen, who's managers ensure that they conduct themselves at all times with good P.R.in mind. 
As it has now made the public domain, I would think a one tournament ban would send the correct message to all the golfers.
We are living in 2021, not 1945. The world has changed.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			No one is suggesting he should be banned for life.

There is also a difference between you using a homophobic slur when you are on the course with a couple of mates, and JT doing it live on TV with potentially millions watching including kids. These guys have a responsibility to behave in an acceptable manner.

A token fine doesn't send the right message, chucking him out of the tournament would.
		
Click to expand...

im Sorry there cant be a difference ,
a homophobic slur  in any company intended to insult or demean any other person is wrong and not acceptable under any circumstances

. A mistaken comment, while not correct needs to be seen as silly ..

Location or company means nothing .. intent is what matters . 

Just my opinion


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			These guys have a responsibility to behave in an acceptable manner.
.
		
Click to expand...

Why? Why are sportsmen (and women) meant to be examples of any sort? They are just good at a particular totally unimportant and irrelevant game. Golfers, roll models? For what exactly?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 10, 2021)

bladeplayer said:



			im Sorry there cant be a difference ,
a homophobic slur  in any company intended to insult or demean any other person is wrong and not acceptable under any circumstances

. A mistaken comment, while not correct needs to be seen as silly ..

Location or company means nothing .. intent is what matters .

Just my opinion
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough. I wasn't saying that either is acceptable, I was trying to make the point that in terms of impact, JT's behaviour is far worse than someone making a similar comment playing with their mates. Trying to make that comparison in order to excuse JT doesn't hold water.


----------



## J55TTC (Jan 10, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			He apologised, move on. It's not like he regularly spouts this tripe.

There have been 5 or 6 f bombs so far too. It's pro sport, not Strictly come dancing.
		
Click to expand...

exactly


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 10, 2021)

So if someone states that Boris is a plonker does that make them a Labour supporter?


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 10, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Why? Why are sportsmen (and women) meant to be examples of any sort? They are just good at a particular totally unimportant and irrelevant game. Golfers, roll models? For what exactly?
		
Click to expand...

Like it or not, kids look up to sports stars and ape their behaviour.

This is why the likes of Grealish or Kyle Walker should be made an example of when they break lockdown rules.


----------



## Traminator (Jan 10, 2021)

There are strict rules on conduct, behaviour, audible swearing etc. 

If the penalties were shots instead of cash, it would stop immediately.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2021)

I just wish someone would tell everyone what words we cant use as and when someone is newly offended. It's very difficult to keep up given that I'm now ancient and have heard all these words for many many years and watched TV programmes and films for 60+ years where it was ok to use the expressions that now require immediate sackings for any utterance.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Like it or not, kids look up to sports stars and ape their behaviour.

This is why the likes of Grealish or Kyle Walker should be made an example of when they break lockdown rules.
		
Click to expand...

Kids may imitate their onfield or on course antics but it is ludicrous to believe that they also copy the other behaviour or regard those sports people as life rather than sporting role models.


----------



## Sats (Jan 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do we know what it was he said?
		
Click to expand...

He said the word F***** which is also the word for a meat ball eaten in the UK. 

On a side note, that's his swear word that just got bleated out? considering the other words you could have used that's what came out. 

For me it's a sanction - he shouldn't be saying that.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 10, 2021)

There was a huge list of words used to insult someone when I was younger, probably still is but different ones. These are carried forward into adult life and are sometimes used inadvertently by me to have a go at myself for doing something I really should have been able to avoid. The word JT used is an Americanism and falls into the same category as the ones I use. Just because of what it's linked to, some are up in arms. He used it as an expletive, against himself.  That's all.
Well that's what I think.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I just wish someone would tell everyone what words we cant use as and when someone is newly offended. It's very difficult to keep up given that I'm now ancient and have heard all these words for many many years and watched TV programmes and films for 60+ years where it was ok to use the expressions that now require immediate sackings for any utterance.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe a new thread, where we can all list which words we find offensive?

I’ll start: none of them 👍


----------



## JamesR (Jan 10, 2021)

I wouldn’t be surprised if that isn’t what Charlie Woods calls him when they are playing each other 🤔


----------



## fundy (Jan 10, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Maybe a new thread, where we can all list which words we find offensive?

I’ll start: none of them 👍
		
Click to expand...


be easier to get Stu to write a list for us all to judge


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking at the responses I don’t think a golf forum is the right place for an objective appraisal on what is acceptable or not. I’ve used the word in the JT context or to abuse a straight mate. Both of which were wrong. I wouldn’t do this anymore.
there are loads of alternatives, why use one that’s a pejorative insult?


----------



## hovis (Jan 10, 2021)

I just think people (on this post too) are just so sensitive and on standby to be offended.  What makes it more crazy is they're not even offended for themselves. They are offended for another group.  I know plenty of gay people and they hate all this pc culture because they feel like people walk on egg shells around them. 

Whilst I agree it's not appropriate to say things like this on TV I just feel sorry for people that life their lives on the offended train.  It's must be so tiring living a life like this.   They also have very few friends too


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 10, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I just wish someone would tell everyone what words we cant use as and when someone is newly offended. It's very difficult to keep up given that I'm now ancient and have heard all these words for many many years and watched TV programmes and films for 60+ years where it was ok to use the expressions that now require immediate sackings for any utterance.
		
Click to expand...

In 30 years words like gammon will be a strict no-no!


----------



## banjofred (Jan 10, 2021)

I've been known to swear on the course......and that I can think of, none of them actually have anything to do with what the words actually infer.

(Mod Edit Examples removed)

I can go on......swear/insulting words are used in ways totally different from what they actually mean.

I have been known to just make noises.....jump up and down like a little baby.....insult Communists (I don't know any).....


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 10, 2021)

Agree with all the anti-snowflake content. If he used it in a meaningful way aimed at someone to cause offence in a sexual or racist way, then he deserves all that is coming and that attitude is absolutely unnacceptable. It is totally clear he did not and apologised stratight away. There are way more important things to get worried about and as soon as all the snowflakes accept this the better - including and not limitied to catgorising anyone who is anti BLM as racist, which is symptomatic of the dandruff movement, who cannot accept any criticism against anything that is a minority position in any way.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			In 30 years words like gammon will be a strict no-no!
		
Click to expand...

We'll be eating extra thick bacon........


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			In 30 years words like gammon will be a strict no-no!
		
Click to expand...

i take offence to that gordon, it is very upsetting to the vegan community!


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 10, 2021)

MrGrumtastic said:



			So you're happy to imply that homesexuals are inferior to you, but you're not a homophobe? And similarly, your playing partners are happy to suggest that a female would be less strong, but they're not sexist?
I'm not for a moment suggesting that you would ever purposely say something derogatory to someone, but those are just examples of everyday prejudice that a lot of people think are ok.
I've fallen foul when making a similar comment myself in front of a man I didn't know was gay. I was absolutely mortified when I found out as I didn't think of myself as homophobic, but didn't appreciate that all those little comments build up and do matter. Needless to say, I haven't made any such comment in any company since.
		
Click to expand...

Your points are fair, I guess that in most folks minds there is still a world of difference between telling a joke about and Englishman, Scotsman and Irishman and overt racism, difference between telling jokes about women and overt sexism, difference between telling jokes about gay people and homophobia etc etc. I'm happy to admit that I'm not perfect in that respect but then again neither are 99% of people I know (not that that makes me right!). I understand my faults as a human and am therefore willing to be less judgemental of actions such as JT's (apart from his stupidity at doing it during a live broadcast event) and put them into context compared to my own actions. I know I'm wrong...I know JT was wrong.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2021)

Before Fragger gets here..remember that *****'d out swear words can get you into trouble....
This has been a public service announcement


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Fair enough. I wasn't saying that either is acceptable, I was trying to make the point that in terms of impact, JT's behaviour is far worse than someone making a similar comment playing with their mates. Trying to make that comparison in order to excuse JT doesn't hold water.
		
Click to expand...

I wasn't excusing JT. I said he should be fined, banned, whatever punishment seems fit.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			In 30 years words like gammon will be a strict no-no!
		
Click to expand...

As I wont be around by then may I say how disgusted I am, and that you shouldn't be allowed to do something or other (possible get the sack) because you shouldn't have written it 😖😖


----------



## nickjdavis (Jan 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Before Fragger gets here..remember that *****'d out swear words can get you into trouble....
This has been a public service announcement
		
Click to expand...

Noted.


----------



## hovis (Jan 10, 2021)

It's crazy how a sport's man says one word under his breath and is getting this treatment yet Jimmy Car and other commedians can appear on tv and full on abuse a group of people and its funny!!!    I bet the people moaning about JT have watched and laughed at said jokes.  Why?  Because it's all about INTENT


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			There are strict rules on conduct, behaviour, audible swearing etc. 

If the penalties were shots instead of cash, it would stop immediately.
		
Click to expand...

Except for those who'll miss the cut anyway 😁


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2021)

Guys I am aware that the subject of the thread is sweary words
Please we do not need you to publish examples

Swearing is banned on here as is disguising swear words with asterisks etc, so please refrain

Thank you


----------



## Traminator (Jan 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Before Fragger gets here..remember that *****'d out swear words can get you into trouble....
This has been a public service announcement
		
Click to expand...

Biscuits.  (Mod Edit) 
😉


----------



## banjofred (Jan 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Before Fragger gets here..remember that *****'d out swear words can get you into trouble....
This has been a public service announcement
		
Click to expand...

Well.....before he gets here..... 

Poop.....too late....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Biscuits.( Mod Edit) 
😉
		
Click to expand...

Too Late, Fragger is in the building


----------



## hovis (Jan 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Too Late, Fragger is in the building 

Click to expand...

The timing had me in stitches 😂😂😂😂


----------



## AmandaJR (Jan 10, 2021)

I read this topic and gave it some thought before replying. I'm inclined to call myself an idiot or pratt or similar (which Fragger may not like so...) and why? Because I've messed up and I'm insulting myself by picking a term I feel is describing/comparing someone (myself) as inferior/derogatory. So when he berates himself he's done the same and, for me, the only conclusion imo is he thinks homosexuals (and not meatballs) are inferior.

The only comparison I can come up with is, when I miss an easy putt I don't say "you idiot Amanda" rather I say "you LGBT Amanda" - which is beyond wrong. Why would I even go there in my head unless that principle is there to start with.

I don't think I've explained that at all well but I know what I mean


----------



## Traminator (Jan 10, 2021)

And



Traminator said:



			Biscuits.  (Mod Edit) 
😉
		
Click to expand...

Just for the record I'm very good at spelling and the amount of Xs spelt "bonkers" 😅


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 10, 2021)

hovis said:



			I just think people (on this post too) are just so sensitive and on standby to be offended.  What makes it more crazy is they're not even offended for themselves. They are offended for another group.  I know plenty of gay people and they hate all this pc culture because they feel like people walk on egg shells around them.

Whilst I agree it's not appropriate to say things like this on TV I just feel sorry for people that life their lives on the offended train.  It's must be so tiring living a life like this.   They also have very few friends too
		
Click to expand...

They think it makes them good people because they’re offended. 
It’s like a competition at times who is the most offended.


----------



## pendodave (Jan 10, 2021)

I think it's reasonable that he gets a certain amount of censure for this. Although it's directed at himself, he's using "homosexual" as a pejorative, and in the context of having done something that particularly upset him.
Best to stick to body parts and animals.
Speaking of which, i occasionally play with someone who's cuss-phrase of choice is "pigstits", which combines the two in a way which I have never encountered elsewhere.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			And
Just for the record I'm very good at spelling and the amount of Xs spelt "bonkers" 😅
		
Click to expand...

How very dare you, inferring the Head Mod is bonkers...


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			How very dare you, inferring the Head Mod is bonkers... 

Click to expand...

He does have a point tho 🙈


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2021)

MrGrumtastic said:



			So you're happy to imply that homesexuals are inferior to you, but you're not a homophobe? *And similarly, your playing partners are happy to suggest that a female would be less strong, but they're not sexist?*
I'm not for a moment suggesting that you would ever purposely say something derogatory to someone, but those are just examples of everyday prejudice that a lot of people think are ok.
I've fallen foul when making a similar comment myself in front of a man I didn't know was gay. I was absolutely mortified when I found out as I didn't think of myself as homophobic, but didn't appreciate that all those little comments build up and do matter. Needless to say, I haven't made any such comment in any company since.
		
Click to expand...

I agree re your first point and that it’s wrong to inference someone is inferior. But quite simply, on Average yes women aren’t as strong as men. It isn’t sexist to say that, nor does it mean people think they are inferior.

That’s half the issue imo, people making things sound worse than they are.


----------



## Kaz (Jan 10, 2021)

Interesting and illuminating thread.

Amazing the reaction a gay golf fan can get for saying she thinks less of a golfer who used a homophobic slur.

Special shout out to the guy moaning about people being offended on behalf of others and then thinking he can speak on behalf of the LGBT community 'cos he has a couple of gay pals.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I read this topic and gave it some thought before replying. I'm inclined to call myself an idiot or pratt or similar (which Fragger may not like so...) and why? Because I've messed up and I'm insulting myself by picking a term I feel is describing/comparing someone (myself) as inferior/derogatory. So when he berates himself he's done the same and, for me, the only conclusion imo is he thinks homosexuals (and not meatballs) are inferior.

The only comparison I can come up with is, when I miss an easy putt I don't say "you idiot Amanda" rather I say "you LGBT Amanda" - which is beyond wrong. Why would I even go there in my head unless that principle is there to start with.

I don't think I've explained that at all well but I know what I mean 

Click to expand...

If he’d said LGBT id agree, but he used a term that was probably common place when he grew up as simply an insult without the ramifications it has now.
I don’t believe in any higher being, yet will often decry Jesus Christ when something happens, that doesn’t make me a believer all of a sudden.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 10, 2021)

AmandaJR said:



			I read this topic and gave it some thought before replying. I'm inclined to call myself an idiot or pratt or similar (which Fragger may not like so...) and why? Because I've messed up and I'm insulting myself by picking a term I feel is describing/comparing someone (myself) as inferior/derogatory. So when he berates himself he's done the same and, for me, the only conclusion imo is he thinks homosexuals (and not meatballs) are inferior.

The only comparison I can come up with is, when I miss an easy putt I don't say "you idiot Amanda" rather I say "you LGBT Amanda" - which is beyond wrong. Why would I even go there in my head unless that principle is there to start with.

I don't think I've explained that at all well but I know what I mean 

Click to expand...

No I think you have, and sadly I am part of a generation that would use it as a derogatory term, when in reality it is not and sexual orientation has no impact to the quality of shot ... being a useless donut however does. So yes he said it but for me I hope he has learnt his lesson and realises that actually there are more applicable things to call him self which don’t offend others. I would like to give him the benefit of the doubt but if he holds these views then I would say we have a long way to go before this disappears from our society.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Interesting and illuminating thread.

Amazing the reaction a gay golf fan can get for saying she thinks less of a golfer who used a homophobic slur.

Special shout out to the guy moaning about people being offended on behalf of others and then thinking he can speak on behalf of the LGBT community 'cos he has a couple of gay pals. 

Click to expand...

 seems the majority think you’re making it up for attention!!! 
The old ‘some of my best friends are black/gay etc etc (delete as appropriate) 
forums done itself proud today


----------



## KenL (Jan 10, 2021)

PNWokingham said:



			Agree with all the anti-snowflake content. If he used it in a meaningful way aimed at someone to cause offence in a sexual or racist way, then he deserves all that is coming and that attitude is absolutely unnacceptable. It is totally clear he did not and apologised stratight away. There are way more important things to get worried about and as soon as all the snowflakes accept this the better - including and not limitied to catgorising anyone who is anti BLM as racist, which is symptomatic of the dandruff movement, who cannot accept any criticism against anything that is a minority position in any way.
		
Click to expand...

What is he used the "N" word but didn't mean it?


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

Does anyone actually think it’s ok to use this in any context?


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

Papas1982 said:



			If he’d said LGBT id agree, but he used a term that was probably common place when he grew up as simply an insult without the ramifications it has now.
I don’t believe in any higher being, yet will often decry Jesus Christ when something happens, that doesn’t make me a believer all of a sudden.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you want to justify this by using false equivalence? it either shows a lack of understanding or lack of caring imo


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 10, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Interesting and illuminating thread.

Amazing the reaction a gay golf fan can get for saying she thinks less of a golfer..  for any reason
		
Click to expand...

With the greatest of respect if u had said just that,  i dont think u would have recieved any disagreement at all ..

Have u ever heard or heard of JT been insulting to LGBT or anyone else previously ?
I could be wrong but most of stuff i see is charity work and work with kids . 

Does this excuse his remark ?? Most Definitly not,  but ya know people make mistakes ..


----------



## KenL (Jan 10, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			seems the majority think you’re making it up for attention!!! 
The old ‘some of my best friends are black/gay etc etc (delete as appropriate) 
forums done itself proud today
		
Click to expand...

Deary me. 🙄


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 10, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Why do you want to justify this by using false equivalence? it either shows a lack of understanding or lack of caring imo
		
Click to expand...

You can see it as such if you wish. Humans make outbursts. Have done since forever. They aren’t always said with intent. And without intent I don’t believe there should be harsh repercussions.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 10, 2021)

KenL said:



			What is he used the "N" word but didn't mean it?
		
Click to expand...

definitely not acceptable


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 10, 2021)

KenL said:



			What is he used the "N" word but didn't mean it?
		
Click to expand...

Nope

 but its used alot in black rap music , how can a word b insulting if 1 person says it but not carry same insult if some1 else does ..


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2021)

How many times did Del call Rodney a tart??
And every time he did, we laughed
I'm just glad in a way that I haven't got too many years left.
The whole world has gone stark raving, pc correct effing mad


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 10, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Does anyone actually think it’s ok to use this in any context?
		
Click to expand...

Unless I have missed something I don’t think anyone sees it as ok to use the word that in some context is used as a homophobic slur 

I think 99.9% will see it as wrong ( there is always one ) and it’s not something we want to hear from any sports star 

I believe that it’s not something that should be judged to have any meaning more than him crossing a line for a split second and something he regrets as opposed to him has prejudiced views and being a homophobe

There always needs to be balance imo


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 10, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			How many times did Del call Rodney a tart??
And every time he did, we laughed
I'm just glad in a way that I haven't got too many years left.
The whole world has gone stark raving, pc correct effing mad
		
Click to expand...

Was just watching the episode where they do the gold chains.
 Delboy worried about sitting next to Boycie in the restaurant because they will get “funny” looks. So many programmes of the time had moments which wouldn’t be allowed nowadays.


----------



## KenL (Jan 10, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			How many times did Del call Rodney a tart??
And every time he did, we laughed
I'm just glad in a way that I haven't got too many years left.
The whole world has gone stark raving, pc correct effing mad
		
Click to expand...

Is that the worst analogy you could come up with? Absolutely no connection.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2021)

Could you imagine the D day landings today.
Go charging up the beach, machine gun in hand, shouting"take that you lousey Kraut".
Whistle goes, your dragged off the beach and you find yourself in court for offending somebody??
You couldn't make it up...


----------



## hovis (Jan 10, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Was just watching the episode where they do the gold chains.
Delboy worried about sitting next to Boycie in the restaurant because they will get “funny” looks. So many programmes of the time had moments which wouldn’t be allowed nowadays.
		
Click to expand...

There's one where del thinks he's got HIV because a gay guy cut his hair 😳


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2021)

KenL said:



			Is that the worst analogy you could come up with? Absolutely no connection.
		
Click to expand...

No tarts complained did they???


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 10, 2021)

hovis said:



			There's one where del thinks he's got HIV because a gay guy cut his hair 😳
		
Click to expand...

Is it when Albert is in court and Del says he is referred to as the Jimmy Saville of their community

Edited for clarity to say that I do not think this would be acceptable in this day.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Interesting and illuminating thread.

Amazing the reaction a gay golf fan can get for saying she thinks less of a golfer who used a homophobic slur.

Special shout out to the guy moaning about people being offended on behalf of others and then thinking he can speak on behalf of the LGBT community 'cos he has a couple of gay pals. 

Click to expand...

Kaz...  it's unbelievable how easily they've exposed themselves. Mind you we've seen many of them do it on so many other subjects......  Perhaps it's 'cos there are no Clubhouses open for them to rant in.... Pheeew!!


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2021)

Guys we are quoting 70's & 80's sitcom humour now as if its contemporary

Its changed, we have changed, Move on


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Guys we are quoting 70's & 80's sitcom humour now as if its contemporary

Its changed, we have changed, Move on
		
Click to expand...

You tart


----------



## JamesR (Jan 10, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unless I have missed something I don’t think anyone sees it as ok to use the word that in some context is used as a homophobic slur

I think 99.9% will see it as wrong ( there is always one ) and it’s not something we want to hear from any sports star

I believe that it’s not something that should be judged to have any meaning more than him crossing a line for a split second and something he regrets as opposed to him has prejudiced views and being a homophobe

There always needs to be balance imo
		
Click to expand...

A sound, balanced view


...what have you done with Phil?


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

KenL said:



			Is that the worst analogy you could come up with? Absolutely no connection.
		
Click to expand...

Why is the default setting false equivalence? It’s doesn’t make sense. It’s an offensive homophobic insult in any context


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			You tart
		
Click to expand...

But at least im not a plonker


See what youve made me do now


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

JamesR said:



			A sound, balanced view


...what have you done with Phil?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think he should be banned, he’s apologised. I find the attitudes on here more worrying.
as a litmus test, use it at work, see what happens


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 10, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Could you imagine the D day landings today.
Go charging up the beach, machine gun in hand, shouting"take that you lousey Kraut".
Whistle goes, your dragged off the beach and you find yourself in court for offending somebody??
You couldn't make it up...
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think they were shouting that, it probably was a few profanities, some quick prayers or just silence ... I am sure some of the vets who have been under fire will confirm..all of that is just post situational embellishments


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 10, 2021)

This is my dinner for Thursday. Anyone offended?


----------



## MrGrumtastic (Jan 10, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Could you imagine the D day landings today.
Go charging up the beach, machine gun in hand, shouting"take that you lousey Kraut".
Whistle goes, your dragged off the beach and you find yourself in court for offending somebody??
You couldn't make it up...
		
Click to expand...

Ah the good old days, when being gay was illegal, blacks had their own space on public transport and a woman's place was in the kitchen...
I think that even you might agree that times and attitudes have changed somewhat since then. These attitudes are simply not acceptable now, and never should have been.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			This is my dinner for Thursday. Anyone offended?

View attachment 34409

Click to expand...

Nope. Just feel sorry for you


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			This is my dinner for Thursday. Anyone offended?

View attachment 34409

Click to expand...

Depends on what you're having with them.?


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 10, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Nope. Just feel sorry for you
		
Click to expand...

Get a life.


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Depends on what you're having with them.?

Click to expand...

Usually mash, various veg and a bottle of wine.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 10, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Usually mash, various veg and a bottle of wine.
		
Click to expand...

Sound


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Get a life.
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣 I’m not the one posting silly pictures. But I guess you got the attention that you desperately needed


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 10, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			Usually mash, various veg and a bottle of wine.
		
Click to expand...

And a fag afterwards??


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 10, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			And a fag afterwards??
		
Click to expand...

No. That tends to be Saturday nights.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jan 10, 2021)

Guy makes mistake, guy offers full apology and says he won't repeat the error. Forum goes into meltdown.

"He who is without sin shall cast the first stone"


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

drive4show said:



			Guy makes mistake, guy offers full apology and says he won't repeat the error. Forum goes into meltdown.

"He who is without sin shall cast the first stone"
		
Click to expand...

That’s basically what’s been said. The only person (who has replied) that would find it offensive has indicated it is. Not sure she suggests a sanction though, above expressing disappointment. 

What I struggle to understand (note I’m not offended) is the desperate justification. It’s as though some need to use homophobic insults in their everyday lives. Labelling any reply that challenges this as ‘pc’ or ‘snowflake’ means they don’t have to address the issue and have a little look at themselves. Whatever is easier I guess.

I use really terrible language all of the time, I know it’s wrong & I still use them. I can’t defend this though


----------



## KenL (Jan 10, 2021)

If the tour were to ban him, would there be an outcry in defence of JT?


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 10, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			🤣🤣🤣🤣 I’m not the one posting silly pictures. But I guess you got the attention that you desperately needed
		
Click to expand...

There is nothing silly about my Thursday dinner , and it also highlighted a context in which the word could be used. At just over 1100 posts in 10 years I don't think I'm much of an attention seeker.


----------



## Traminator (Jan 10, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			The only person (who has replied) that would find it offensive
		
Click to expand...

That's quite an assumption 😅


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			That's quite an assumption 😅
		
Click to expand...

To ‘our’ knowledge😱 you are correct, I assumed that was wrong


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			There is nothing silly about my Thursday dinner , and it also highlighted a context in which the word could be used. At just over 1100 posts in 10 years I don't think I'm much of an attention seeker.
		
Click to expand...

Yep maybe. Just think it devalues any debate to change the point of discussion. I don’t think Justin Thomas was talking about his dinner. 
He’s just a young lad that used a word he uses with his mates, we’ve all done it. It’s not for for public broadcast though.

It does raise another interesting point, should this be picked up. Should there be stump mics, ref link etc. Do we need to hear what the players are saying?


----------



## Sats (Jan 10, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Yep maybe. Just think it devalues any debate to change the point of discussion. I don’t think Justin Thomas was talking about his dinner.
He’s just a young lad that used a word he uses with his mates, we’ve all done it. It’s not for for public broadcast though.

It does raise another interesting point, should this be picked up. Should there be stump mics, ref link etc. Do we need to hear what the players are saying?
		
Click to expand...

There are loads of YouTube clips of pro golfers swearing I think given that Golf has media coverage and lets face it doesn't have the drowning noise of football/rugby etc, there is no avoiding the fact that words used by pros will be picked up on mics now and again.


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 10, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Yep maybe. Just think it devalues any debate to change the point of discussion. I don’t think Justin Thomas was talking about his dinner.
He’s just a young lad that used a word he uses with his mates, we’ve all done it. It’s not for for public broadcast though.

It does raise another interesting point, should this be picked up. Should there be stump mics, ref link etc. Do we need to hear what the players are saying?
		
Click to expand...

It's good to hear what's being said depending on the sport although there is always the risk of the occasional f bomb being dropped. In terms of JT I don't think he will ever make that mistake again.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 10, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			They think it makes them good people because they’re offended.
It’s like a competition at times who is the most offended.
		
Click to expand...

they are 

they are also nuclear level narcissistic. 

They have the ability to make any comment or situation all about ‘them’ and how ‘they’ feel

It’s ego, self importance and pure Narcissism.


----------



## Sats (Jan 10, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			It's good to hear what's being said depending on the sport although there is always the risk of the occasional f bomb being dropped. In terms of JT I don't think he will ever make that mistake again.
		
Click to expand...

With money stakes that high at that level, mistakes can mean a huge difference, which is why we see and hear pro's lose it for moments.  I think JT a decent lad and has seen the error of his ways, he's made an apology and it's down to the tour to deal with him not us.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 10, 2021)

KenL said:



			What is he used the "N" word but didn't mean it?
		
Click to expand...

That's a good point.

To me they are equally offensive, but I doubt you would get the same amount of "snowflake/nanny state gone mad/get a life" comments.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 10, 2021)

KenL said:



			What is he used the "N" word but didn't mean it?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty confident a number of black people use that word to describe themselves regularly. 

Would be a strange option for a white bloke to use on himself i grant you that


----------



## Sats (Jan 10, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			This is my dinner for Thursday. Anyone offended?

View attachment 34409

Click to expand...

Yes, They are disgusting and need to be put with pot noodles and ruslters, buy a rib eye steak instead.


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 10, 2021)

Sats said:



			Yes, They are disgusting and need to be put with pot noodles and ruslters, buy a rib eye steak instead.

Click to expand...

I'm so wounded. You're right about the ribeye, though.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2021)

KenL said:



			If the tour were to ban him, would there be an outcry in defence of JT?
		
Click to expand...

Why would he get a ban? He will get a fine, no doubt, as probably will the others who have sworn on telly. The tour doesn't even ban cheats.

I like to hear the players, I like to hear the player/caddy chats. Golf would be all the poorer for not having microphones. It would be sad day indeed if this sort of event lead to players refusing to have microphones anywhere near them.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 10, 2021)

SatchFan said:



			I'm so wounded. You're right about the ribeye, though.
		
Click to expand...

No he isn't. Steak is pretty revolting, what ever the cut.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2021)

Bottom line is he has apologised, the tour has said it will sanction JT and will do so behind closed doors as per their normal policy. We all know it was grossly stupid and offensive but equally it worries me that with the PGA's record of sweeping difficult situations under the carpet they'll fine him, slap him on the wrist and life will move on.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Bottom line is he has apologised, the tour has said it will sanction JT and will do so behind closed doors as per their normal policy. We all know it was grossly stupid and offensive but *equally it worries me that with the PGA's record of sweeping difficult situations under the carpet they'll fine him, slap him on the wrist* and life will move on.
		
Click to expand...

If they fine him & slap him on the wrist they've hardly swept it under the carpet have they?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If they fine him & slap him on the wrist they've hardly swept it under the carpet have they? 

Click to expand...

Depends on the level of the fine for one and whether they give him any discipline points (if they operate such a system). The point is though is a fine is no real punishment for multi-millionaires is it?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			If they fine him & slap him on the wrist they've hardly swept it under the carpet have they? 

Click to expand...

And it's hardly a difficult situation!  They deal with it and all move on 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Depends on the level of the fine for one and whether they give him any discipline points (if they operate such a system). The point is though is a fine is no real punishment for multi-millionaires is it?
		
Click to expand...

Well that depends on the size of the fine, surely?


----------



## DanFST (Jan 10, 2021)

I've said Anti Semitic things when i've shagged a drive miles O.O.B. 

The problem is, I am Jewish. Haven't practised in about 14 years mind. Should I be punished? Am I anti Semitic, because I see red for a split second?


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 10, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			No he isn't. Steak is pretty revolting, what ever the cut.
		
Click to expand...

Unpopular opinions with this please....


----------



## Tiger man (Jan 10, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I've said Anti Semitic things when i've shagged a drive miles O.O.B.

The problem is, I am Jewish. Haven't practised in about 14 years mind. Should I be punished? Am I anti Semitic, because I see red for a split second?
		
Click to expand...

You have been punished enough supporting West Ham.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 10, 2021)

Tiger man said:



			You have been punished enough supporting West Ham.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## hovis (Jan 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			That's a good point.

To me they are equally offensive, but I doubt you would get the same amount of "snowflake/nanny state gone mad/get a life" comments.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is The 'N' word has never been used to explain or express anything other than the word it means.   However, Justin's word was chosen in reference to a weak shot.   I'm sure when he said it gay men was the last thing on his mind. 
When I call someone a knob the last thing I'm thinking about is a penis


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 10, 2021)

All this talk about banning him is a non starter, get over it.

If anyone thinks he was offensive or felt offended then they need help, it's not like he was aiming it at anyone other than himself, the world has gone mad.


----------



## JamesR (Jan 10, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I've said Anti Semitic things when i've shagged a drive miles O.O.B.

The problem is, I am Jewish. Haven't practised in about 14 years mind. Should I be punished? Am I anti Semitic, because I see red for a split second?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if you practiced more you wouldn’t hit it oob so often


----------



## PNWokingham (Jan 10, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			Why is the default setting false equivalence? It’s doesn’t make sense. It’s an offensive homophobic insult in any context
		
Click to expand...

So he insulted himself. He should seek a lawyer!


----------



## Traminator (Jan 10, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I've said Anti Semitic things when i've shagged a drive miles O.O.B. 

The problem is, I am Jewish. Haven't practised in about 14 years mind. Should I be punished? Am I anti Semitic, because I see red for a split second?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but I bet you went to look for it... 😉


----------



## DanFST (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Yeah but I bet you went to look for it... 😉
		
Click to expand...

I take huge offence, those stereotypes have no place in society. What are you going to say next, I work for a bank!?!?!?








(for those that think I'm being serious, I work for a bank)


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 10, 2021)

Maybe take a read of this and think about how this ‘lads, lads, lads’ culture might be legitimised if no apology/action was taken 

https://www.golfdigest.com/story/ho...uccess-but-never-comfort-as-a-gay-man-in-golf


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 10, 2021)

I wish I had a quid for every unacceptable outburst/ comment I've uttered on the course or elsewhere


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 10, 2021)

A ban, no chance. Sergio said far far worse, a racist insult that was actually aimed at a specific individual. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Tour didn't ban him, they are not going to ban Thomas for calling himself anything.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I take huge offence, those stereotypes have no place in society. What are you going to say next, I work for a bank!?!?!?








(for those that think I'm being serious, I work for a bank)
		
Click to expand...

Ok true story please forgive any stereotypes but it was real.

1983 I worked for Barclays in a branch in South Bucks , Mr Goldstein a local Taylor banked with us and was a frequent visitor and was hilarious
Came to my till one day.
went like this.

“Hello Mr Goldstein, how are you today?
Hello Philip, I’m fine, but my wife she’s not so good 

Oh sorry to hear that

Yes it’s her sinuses 

Sign us this cheque, sign us that cheque
Oi vay “

The whole banking hall collapsed in laughter, Mr G took a bow and all was good

Gentle good humour has its place as do the characters of this world


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok true story please forgive any stereotypes but it was real.

1983 I worked for Barclays in a branch in South Bucks , Mr Goldstein a local Taylor banked with us and was a frequent visitor and was hilarious
Came to my till one day.
went like this.

“Hello Mr Goldstein, how are you today?
Hello Philip, I’m fine, but my wife she’s not so good

Oh sorry to hear that

Yes it’s her sinuses

Sign us this cheque, sign us that cheque
Oi vay “

The whole banking hall collapsed in laughter, Mr G took a bow and all was good

Gentle good humour has its place as do the characters of this world
		
Click to expand...

Well said Sire


----------



## hovis (Jan 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok true story please forgive any stereotypes but it was real.

1983 I worked for Barclays in a branch in South Bucks , Mr Goldstein a local Taylor banked with us and was a frequent visitor and was hilarious
Came to my till one day.
went like this.

“Hello Mr Goldstein, how are you today?
Hello Philip, I’m fine, but my wife she’s not so good

Oh sorry to hear that

Yes it’s her sinuses

Sign us this cheque, sign us that cheque
Oi vay “

The whole banking hall collapsed in laughter, Mr G took a bow and all was good

Gentle good humour has its place as do the characters of this world
		
Click to expand...

😂 😂
But again there will be people that might find that offensive.  As harmless as it is.

When I used to work at a gym a guy who suffers with parkinsons (one of the lads) asked for his protein drink and wallet from behind the counter. He got his pills out and started taking them.  He looked at us and said "it's my parkinsons medication not steroids". The manager said "do you want me to put them in your *SHAKE* for you"
He and many others laughed out loud but a few others just walked away 😬


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Should Thomas be banned for this?

The article talks about a fine being likely but what difference does that make to a multi millionaire?

For me, he's brought the game into disrepute. A ban for the next tournament would send a message that this won't be tolerated.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/55608414

Click to expand...

Wasn't aimed at anyone


Golfnut1957 said:



			A ban, no chance. Sergio said far far worse, a racist insult that was actually aimed at a specific individual. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Tour didn't ban him, they are not going to ban Thomas for calling himself anything.
		
Click to expand...

Worshiped by so many and referred to as a nice guy


----------



## JamesR (Jan 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Ok true story please forgive any stereotypes but it was real.

1983 I worked for Barclays in a branch in South Bucks , Mr Goldstein a local Taylor banked with us and was a frequent visitor and was hilarious
Came to my till one day.
went like this.

“Hello Mr Goldstein, how are you today?
Hello Philip, I’m fine, but my wife she’s not so good

Oh sorry to hear that

Yes it’s her sinuses

Sign us this cheque, sign us that cheque
Oi vay “

The whole banking hall collapsed in laughter, Mr G took a bow and all was good

Gentle good humour has its place as do the characters of this world
		
Click to expand...

Rather sexist don’t you think, assuming she couldn’t sign her own cheques?
😡I’m offended on behalf of all the strong independent women out there😉


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 10, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			A ban, no chance. Sergio said far far worse, a racist insult that was actually aimed at a specific individual. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the Tour didn't ban him, they are not going to ban Thomas for calling himself anything.
		
Click to expand...

The question wasn't "will he get a ban", it was "should he get a ban".


----------



## JamesR (Jan 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The question wasn't "will he get a ban", it was "should he get a ban".
		
Click to expand...

No, he shouldn’t


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 10, 2021)

hovis said:



			The thing is The 'N' word has never been used to explain or express anything other than the word it means.   However, Justin's word was chosen in reference to a weak shot.   I'm sure when he said it gay men was the last thing on his mind.
When I call someone a knob the last thing I'm thinking about is a penis
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I agree regarding intent, it’s still part of an everyday, casual prejudice that society could do without.

JT is most likely guilty of ignorance more than anything else but it’s a more serious offence than a simple swear word. I do think a fine is the right punishment and I also think it’s right that he’s dragged over the coals a bit too.

There isn’t actually any justification for him using that word, even if there are some explanations.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The question wasn't "will he get a ban", it was "should he get a ban".
		
Click to expand...

No


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The question wasn't "will he get a ban", it was "should he get a ban".
		
Click to expand...

Answer zee question or else .
Don't tell him Pike


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 10, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Answer zee question or else .
Don't tell him Pike
		
Click to expand...

That wasn't a faux German accent, was it? Is that allowed


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			That wasn't a faux German accent, was it? Is that allowed

Click to expand...

Dad's army is still on catch up  before Herr Fragger pounces


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 10, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Dad's army is still on catch up  before Herr Fragger pounces 

Click to expand...

Don’t mention the war  👍


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 10, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Don’t mention the war  👍
		
Click to expand...

Nein mine Fragger ja vol


----------



## HankMarvin (Jan 10, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			The question wasn't "will he get a ban", it was "should he get a ban".
		
Click to expand...

NO


----------



## sweaty sock (Jan 10, 2021)

You have to draw a line somewhere, if the pga draws it here then so be it.

It probably fits with a sport who most emotional protaganist, occasionally pumps his fist.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2021)

I think a fine is in order, not a ban. He'll be gutted he said it and I'm sure he'll happily take any punishment that comes his way. I'm sorry to admit that I did exactly the same thing once, so I understand where he's coming from (difference being I wasn't on TV). Several years ago I missed a putt, and said the same thing he's said - immediately I was shocked at myself. I never use that word directed at anyone else, I would never even think it about someone - it's like in the heat of the moment your brain has a Tourette's moment and just gives you the wrong word to say before you can do anything about it. I was shocked that I'd said it and immediately apologised to the other players. So I can understand the position he's in, it's as if your own brain lets you down for a second, basically. It doesn't mean he's a homophobe, and if he's like I was in the same situation, he'll have a long hard look at himself to make sure a word like that doesn't come out again. A fine for using offensive language is all that's required.

After all, the only time you're allowed to say that word is when you're singing Fairytale Of New York. Then it's fine.


----------



## lobthewedge (Jan 11, 2021)

Feel sorry for jt.

He clearly muttered it to himself and dont think for a second he holds any offensive views, but he will (and is) getting hammered for this.

He has apologised and will definitely learn from it.

Forgive the kid and move on.


----------



## SteveJay (Jan 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			After all, the only time you're allowed to say that word is when you're singing Fairytale Of New York. Then it's fine.
		
Click to expand...

Or when the wife asks me what I fancy for dinner this evening!!


----------



## sunshine (Jan 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			After all, the only time you're allowed to say that word is when you're singing Fairytale Of New York. Then it's fine.
		
Click to expand...

Even this is becoming increasingly less acceptable. I noticed this Christmas most radio stations played the inoffensive "you're cheap and you're haggard" version. Even Absolute radio, which always used to play the original version, has now caved in. For many people, this is a bit sad, but it's just a fact of life that attitudes change, and so does what's acceptable.

This thread has certainly shown some really outdated views, with many people's attitudes just catching up to the 80's.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 11, 2021)

Middle class, heterosexual white men say there’s no issue here.

Homosexual women have said there’s an issue here. 

Why doesn’t this surprise me given the demographics on this forum?!

My stance is this - I don’t know if he considers being gay to be a negative thing. I used the expression he used as an insult on my mates when I was a kid. I wouldn’t use it now. 

If I made a mistake at work, muttered that word under my breath and was heard by someone would I expect to be disciplined? Yes. I’d be damn well ashamed of myself. 

Would I expect to be fired or anything? No, but I’d expect a formal letter placed on my file. 

Should he be banned for one tournament? I think yes, he should. I think moments like this should be made clear as a “no more!” moment. The argument of, “Well so and so did this in the past, so Justin Thomas can’t be punished more harshly” is a bogus one. Things change as must punishments when a bigger statement needs to be made.

I quite like JT as a player and this won’t stop me rooting for him in the future because I feel he’s handled it well since it happened and I do believe his sincerity, albeit he may be just doing what he needs to for PR. 

We can all make mistakes. We can try to learn from them to be better people or we could draw a line in the sand and say, “I won’t change just because you’re offended”. I know which path I’d prefer to go down.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Middle class, heterosexual white men say there’s no issue here.

Homosexual women have said there’s an issue here.

Why doesn’t this surprise me given the demographics on this forum?!

My stance is this - I don’t know if he considers being gay to be a negative thing. I used the expression he used as an insult on my mates when I was a kid. I wouldn’t use it now.

If I made a mistake at work, muttered that word under my breath and was heard by someone would I expect to be disciplined? Yes. I’d be damn well ashamed of myself.

Would I expect to be fired or anything? No, but I’d expect a formal letter placed on my file.

Should he be banned for one tournament? I think yes, he should. I think moments like this should be made clear as a “no more!” moment. The argument of, “Well so and so did this in the past, so Justin Thomas can’t be punished more harshly” is a bogus one. Things change as must punishments when a bigger statement needs to be made.

I quite like JT as a player and this won’t stop me rooting for him in the future because I feel he’s handled it well since it happened and I do believe his sincerity, albeit he may be just doing what he needs to for PR.

We can all make mistakes. We can try to learn from them to be better people or we could draw a line in the sand and say, “I won’t change just because you’re offended”. I know which path I’d prefer to go down.
		
Click to expand...

Almost word for word, this.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jan 11, 2021)

As it stands, he will be fined by the PGA. PGA policy is they do not make the size of the fine public, so, like it or not, it's going to look like it's been swept under the carpet, which is not a good look for golf.

It's too late now, but the best course of action would have been to disqualify him after the 3rd round. That would have sent out a clear message.


----------



## OnTour (Jan 11, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Should Thomas be banned for this?

The article talks about a fine being likely but what difference does that make to a multi millionaire?

For me, he's brought the game into disrepute. A ban for the next tournament would send a message that this won't be tolerated.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/55608414

Click to expand...

People need to get over spur of the moment comments caught on camera. If we haven't learnt a hard lesson the last year this means zip.  it's all bad news reported, time to smile and let things go.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 11, 2021)

It seems like the word in question is more casually used as a swear word/expletive in the US than over here, but it is very pejorative and should be stamped out. I suspect his quick retraction and apology has saved him from a ban, but a substantial behind the scenes fine is nailed on. He should also lob some money publicly to a suitable charity that fights homophobia.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 11, 2021)

Certainly don't agree with a ban, especially when it is almost certain that, when taken into context, he had absolutely no intent of being homophobic. More than likely, it was an instinctive word he used, a word that has been associated with homophobia, but also for many become a generic word just to put down someone or yourself. However, a fine and a warning should send a strong message to him that it is not language that is appreciated, and that clearly if he continued to use that language, then I'd absolutely agree that there would be more of a reason for it to be considered offensive to others.

We seem to live in a society where people are happy to see other people severely punished, often for being guilty of uttering a certain buzzword. They are given no defence, and certainly context is completely ignored. Perhaps we'll be told it is for the good of society, and an aim to better equality. But, I wonder how much this attitude actually led to the rise of the right-wing, Trump, Brexit, etc, where many liberal / slightly right leaning people have been pushed further to the right as they grow more and more frustrated about having to become quieter and quieter, or risk saying the wrong thing at the wrong time and their lives changing in an instant. 

Also, pretty sure a 1 or 2 tournament ban would be pretty meaningless? Professionals play a relatively low percentage of tournaments from the full calendar. So, he could just slightly adjust his schedule so that he feels no real impact at all. A ban would only hurt him if it was a very long ban, or it only applied to Majors / WGC's / Ryder Cup. How many people would genuinely criticise the PGA for being overly extreme in their punishment, comparing what he said with other golfers who have said / done something and received no punishment and effectively trivialising homophobia (i.e. there is no doubt that some unsavoury types  will say "if severe punishments will be dished out for minor transgressions, I might as well go to town on my evil thoughts so at least I get my money's worth from any punishment).


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2021)

Ethan said:



			It seems like the word in question is more casually used as a swear word/expletive in the US than over here, but it is very pejorative and should be stamped out. I suspect his quick retraction and apology has saved him from a ban, but a substantial behind the scenes fine is nailed on. He should also lob some money publicly to a suitable charity that fights homophobia.
		
Click to expand...

Would $490k do..?


----------



## banjofred (Jan 11, 2021)

Not quite a similar example, but....I've never viewed the world the same as other people......

If the next time you are driving you get caught doing 40 in a 30mph zone. You would normally get a fine just to get your attention. So....to really make a point of it.....let's ban everybody who gets a speeding ticket from driving (temporary or permanent, what the heck). No, that doesn't happen unless the speeding is soooooo horrible to be beyond anything close to acceptable. Now, if you get caught repeatedly speeding and "endangering" lives you might get that ban. 

I think for some people "burn the witch!!" is the immediate answer (my apologies to witches...), why don't we just calm down and see if this is a pattern. If this is something that occurs regularly, yeah...zap him good. It doesn't appear to be.......he "seems" like a decent fellow. Let's not burn him unless we can prove he's a witch with repeated bad behavior. 

**Note**....I have nothing against witches.....seems cool to be one though......


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2021)

Wasn’t the word in question only just removed from a well known Christmas song?


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 11, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



			Wasn’t the word in question only just removed from a well known Christmas song?
		
Click to expand...

As recently as 1992, when Kirsty McColl changed the lyrics herself. yes. That is how long that word has been deemed unacceptable. Only nigh on 30 years.


----------



## Traminator (Jan 11, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			As recently as 1992, when Kirsty McColl changed the lyrics herself. yes. That is how long that word has been deemed unacceptable. Only nigh on 30 years.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't "removed" 30 years ago and everyone with a braincell knows that ffs. 

Lots of songs have alternative lyrics to offer radio stations a "cleaner" option, it is stating fact that it is only very recently that the amended version has generally become the "acceptable" mainstream version.

And then of course when 99.999% of people sing it they make a point of belting out the proper words because frankly we are able to distinguish between meaningless words in a classic song and personal insults.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			As recently as 1992, when Kirsty McColl changed the lyrics herself. yes. That is how long that word has been deemed unacceptable. Only nigh on 30 years.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-54999375 🙄🤦‍♂️


----------



## DRW (Jan 11, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-54999375 🙄🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

On the link it agrees with Hairball  :-




			MacColl sang the newly-added line on Top of the Pops in 1992.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2021)

DRW said:



			On the link it agrees with Hairball  :-
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn’t


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2021)

But the 1987 original will still be played on Radio 2, while 6 Music DJs can choose between the two versions.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2021)

Just wondering if JT came out as gay would this be viewed differently? As the old ownership of word debate?


----------



## KenL (Jan 11, 2021)

Haa this thread run its course now?

Wonder if it will be mentioned in the magazine?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Just wondering if JT came out as gay would this be viewed differently? As the old ownership of word debate?
		
Click to expand...

Bit excessive just to get himself out of a bit of trouble...


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Just wondering if JT came out as gay would this be viewed differently? As the old ownership of word debate?
		
Click to expand...

I remember when being gay meant you were very happy, a stolen word lol


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2021)

Hancock rules out removing childcare and support bubbles 

Asked by the mirror

So basically if your profession hadn't mentioned it nobody would be worried


----------



## evemccc (Jan 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Middle class, heterosexual white men say there’s no issue here.

Homosexual women have said there’s an issue here. 

Why doesn’t this surprise me given the demographics on this forum?!

My stance is this - I don’t know if he considers being gay to be a negative thing. I used the expression he used as an insult on my mates when I was a kid. I wouldn’t use it now. 

If I made a mistake at work, muttered that word under my breath and was heard by someone would I expect to be disciplined? Yes. I’d be damn well ashamed of myself. 

Would I expect to be fired or anything? No, but I’d expect a formal letter placed on my file. 

Should he be banned for one tournament? I think yes, he should. I think moments like this should be made clear as a “no more!” moment. The argument of, “Well so and so did this in the past, so Justin Thomas can’t be punished more harshly” is a bogus one. Things change as must punishments when a bigger statement needs to be made.

I quite like JT as a player and this won’t stop me rooting for him in the future because I feel he’s handled it well since it happened and I do believe his sincerity, albeit he may be just doing what he needs to for PR. 

We can all make mistakes. We can try to learn from them to be better people or we could draw a line in the sand and say, “I won’t change just because you’re offended”. I know which path I’d prefer to go down.
		
Click to expand...

While we share similar views on this, I’m curious as to how you think you know the social-economic background and financial circumstances, and the sexuality and skin colour of those who use this forum..

And then to basically use those as pejoratives...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 11, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I remember when being *gay meant you were very happy*, a stolen word lol
		
Click to expand...

I remember that featuring in an ex-colleague's retirement speech, along with crack, being a gap between two paving slabs and sheltered accommodation, a place where you waited for buses. 

That colleague was known either as Lord Lucan or Thrush; he made the mistake of asking if Thrush referred to his exploits in the firm's choir, and he was advised it wasn't...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2021)

evemccc said:



			While we share similar views on this, I’m curious as to how you think you know the social-economic background and financial circumstances, and the sexuality and skin colour of those who use this forum..

And then to basically use those as pejoratives...
		
Click to expand...

It’s just something he likes to say when ever something like this comes up 🤷‍♂️


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 11, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			I remember that featuring in an ex-colleague's retirement speech, along with crack, being a gap between two paving slabs and sheltered accommodation, a place where you waited for buses. 

That colleague was known either as Lord Lucan or Thrush; he made the mistake of asking if Thrush referred to his exploits in the firm's choir, and he was advised it wasn't... 

Click to expand...

And Snowflakes only fell from the sky


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 11, 2021)

evemccc said:



			While we share similar views on this, I’m curious as to how you think you know the social-economic background and financial circumstances, and the sexuality and skin colour of those who use this forum..

And then to basically use those as pejoratives...
		
Click to expand...

From being a member for many years you come to know the demographics of the main posters, attending forum meets in the past also helped and by seeing the political and social views of the members in myriad threads over the years.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2021)

evemccc said:



			While we share similar views on this, I’m curious as to how you think you know the social-economic background and financial circumstances, and the sexuality and skin colour of those who use this forum..

And then to basically use those as pejoratives...
		
Click to expand...




Kellfire said:



			From being a member for many years you come to know the demographics of the main posters, attending forum meets in the past also helped and by seeing the political and social views of the members in myriad threads over the years.
		
Click to expand...

^^^^^^ This.....  & you'll find that what you suspect is, in fact, very much the reality....  & in some cases more so. 
Am watching yesterdays final round & have just seen JT, be brave enough to be interviewed & admit to being distracted by the incident. At 27 he should have known better.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 11, 2021)

He was rightly contrite and given the context the fine will be rightly imposed (although whether the amount is known remains to be seen)


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 11, 2021)

Pin-seeker said:



https://www.bbc.com/news/entertainment-arts-54999375 🙄🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

You made a statement that the word in question was "only recently removed". The singer changed the word nearly 30 years ago, which should be common knowledge and is definitely not recent. I'm the one given the facepalm?! 

@Traminator, yes. "Lots of songs have alternative lyrics to offer radio stations a "cleaner" option" - perhaps, _just perhaps_, that is a good enough reason to state that the word is not acceptable in this day and age, or in 1992! Your "meaningless word" *is* a personal insult. That is literally the point of the earlier question posed about the n-word. Whether you see it at nonsense and a joke it *is* an insult.


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Middle class, heterosexual white men say there’s no issue here.

Homosexual women have said there’s an issue here.

Why doesn’t this surprise me given the demographics on this forum?!

My stance is this - I don’t know if he considers being gay to be a negative thing. I used the expression he used as an insult on my mates when I was a kid. I wouldn’t use it now.

If I made a mistake at work, muttered that word under my breath and was heard by someone would I expect to be disciplined? Yes. I’d be damn well ashamed of myself.

Would I expect to be fired or anything? No, but I’d expect a formal letter placed on my file.

Should he be banned for one tournament? I think yes, he should. I think moments like this should be made clear as a “no more!” moment. The argument of, “Well so and so did this in the past, so Justin Thomas can’t be punished more harshly” is a bogus one. Things change as must punishments when a bigger statement needs to be made.

I quite like JT as a player and this won’t stop me rooting for him in the future because I feel he’s handled it well since it happened and I do believe his sincerity, albeit he may be just doing what he needs to for PR.

We can all make mistakes. We can try to learn from them to be better people or we could draw a line in the sand and say, “I won’t change just because you’re offended”. I know which path I’d prefer to go down.
		
Click to expand...

Very good post,  but i dont think many said it was ok , but , and i said as much in my 2nd reply to Karen , i thought her first reply was OTT , to what as far as im aware , and i may be very wrong , was a first and out of character moment

Just curious . , ud expect a letter on ur file, no suspension or lack of work  , but u think JT should get a 1comp ban ? Why so ? ,  not having a go just curiousc


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 11, 2021)

bladeplayer said:



			Very good post, and i dont think many said it was ok , but and i said as much in my 2nd reply to Karen , i thought her first reply was OTT , to what as far as im aware , and i may be very wrong , was a first and out of character moment  

Just curious . , ud expect a letter on ur file, no suspension or lack of work  , but u think JT should get a 1comp ban ? Why so ,  not having a go just curiousc
		
Click to expand...

If they banned him how would it work? Pros pick when they play

Could he just pick next week when say he wasn't going to and just be banned then


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 11, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			If they banned him how would it work? Pros pick when they play

Could he just pick next week when say he wasn't going to and just be banned then
		
Click to expand...

No idea , i dont think he should get ban for this  , if he directed it at another person with intent to insult or demean then yes ,

 if he constantly doing it , then yes , 

 for a 1 word mistake , No 

should he have said it ? Definitly not. . Let the punishment fit the crime tho .


----------



## Dellboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Of course he shouldn’t be banned, pathetic to even think he should be, a bit like the R&A dropping Trumps course, world has gone mad and ran by the woke brigde.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 11, 2021)

Dellboy said:



			Of course he shouldn’t be banned, pathetic to even think he should be, a bit like the R&A dropping Trumps course, world has gone mad and ran by the woke brigde.
		
Click to expand...

Haha... great sig. from the man who spends most of his time in the kitchen..


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 11, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			You made a statement that the word in question was "only recently removed". The singer changed the word nearly 30 years ago, which should be common knowledge and is definitely not recent. I'm the one given the facepalm?!

@Traminator, yes. "Lots of songs have alternative lyrics to offer radio stations a "cleaner" option" - perhaps, _just perhaps_, that is a good enough reason to state that the word is not acceptable in this day and age, or in 1992! Your "meaningless word" *is* a personal insult. That is literally the point of the earlier question posed about the n-word. Whether you see it at nonsense and a joke it *is* an insult.
		
Click to expand...

But the 1987 original will still be played on Radio 2, while 6 Music DJs can choose between the two versions.
😬😳😳🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Traminator (Jan 11, 2021)

"heterosexual white men"

Just for the record, there's 3 official "Protected Characteristics" there, so they can't be singled out based on any of them.

I thank you. 😉😅


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 11, 2021)

bladeplayer said:



			Very good post,  but i dont think many said it was ok , but , and i said as much in my 2nd reply to Karen , i thought her first reply was OTT , to what as far as im aware , and i may be very wrong , was a first and out of character moment

Just curious . , ud expect a letter on ur file, no suspension or lack of work  , but u think JT should get a 1comp ban ? Why so ? ,  not having a go just curiousc
		
Click to expand...

Because of the public nature of the offence. Like it or not, he’s profiting massively from the public exposure he gets so he must also be held to account for that exposure as well.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Because of the public nature of the offence. Like it or not, he’s profiting massively from the public exposure he gets so he must also be held to account for that exposure as well.
		
Click to expand...

How is he?

As far as I know, elite golfers get money through sponsorship and prize-money alone... He's not helped himself with regards sponsorship income, far from it, and he's not helped himself to any advantage in terms of winning golf tournaments - more likely this is a distraction to his concentration and performance.

If he was a boxer, or a singer / actor, then public exposure and publicity could be a good thing....but he's an elite professional golfer..
Unless I'm missing something I do not see how the public exposure is profiting him massively either in terms of financial gain nor his PR (i.e. sponsorship potential)


----------



## Traminator (Jan 11, 2021)

evemccc said:



			How is he?

As far as I know, elite golfers get money through sponsorship and prize-money alone... He's not helped himself with regards sponsorship income, far from it, and he's not helped himself to any advantage in terms of winning golf tournaments - more likely this is a distraction to his concentration and performance.

If he was a boxer, or a singer / actor, then public exposure and publicity could be a good thing....but he's an elite professional golfer..
Unless I'm missing something I do not see how the public exposure is profiting him massively either in terms of financial gain nor his PR (i.e. sponsorship potential)
		
Click to expand...

The post means he profits massively in general from public exposure, not specifically from this particular episode.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 11, 2021)

Traminator said:



			The post means he profits massively in general from public exposure, not specifically from this particular episode.
		
Click to expand...

Yes....but, quantifiably, how does he profit?

Do you mean materially? If so then I'd argue he doesn't..

Do you mean in terms of exposure?.....then it's wholly negative....and doesn't lead to any material gain for himself nor any benefit to his brand for this exposure.

Pro golfers get paid by winning tournaments and by making money through sponsorships. I don't understand how this so-called public exposure is benefitting him finacially now, nor his brand for future sponsorship deals.

Again, politely, I ask how is he 'profiting massively'?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 11, 2021)

I have a few gay friends who wouldn’t take offence to his comment so can’t see why a big thing should be made if it as a one off, it’s not like he’s a regular offender. 

I’d rather see bans imposed on the regular “ not going to shout fore “ brigade!

Now I’m off to wrap myself in bubble wrap and put my ear plug in just incase someone says something mean.


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 11, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Yes....but, quantifiably, how does he profit?

Do you mean materially? If so then I'd argue he doesn't..

Do you mean in terms of exposure?.....then it's wholly negative....and doesn't lead to any material gain for himself nor any benefit to his brand for this exposure.

Pro golfers get paid by winning tournaments and by making money through sponsorships. I don't understand how this so-called public exposure is benefitting him finacially now, nor his brand for future sponsorship deals.

Again, politely, I ask how is he 'profiting massively'?
		
Click to expand...

Without the TV money, they get paid a lot less. You know this. You’re being obtuse to defend a point. And that’s fine, it’s your right. Just don’t be childish and pretend you don’t know what I’m saying.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 11, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Without the TV money, they get paid a lot less. You know this. You’re being obtuse to defend a point. And that’s fine, it’s your right. Just don’t be childish and pretend you don’t know what I’m saying.
		
Click to expand...

Childish????
I was polite..
But i won't be if you carry on like that..

You haven't explained what you so forcefully claimed...and you've had plenty of opportunity to do so.
If you think JT has 'profited massively' from this, if you think his sponsors are pleased, if you think the PGA and CBS/NBC/ESPN are pleased with him (and that they will benefit) and that he will also personally 'profit massively' from this,  then you need to think again..

The PGA etc are desperate to portray golfers and the tour as all 'classy guys' to quote No Laying Up..They patently do not want one of their stars making homophobic slurs

But because you've offered no explanation, and when your reasoning is politely questioned you resort to insults....well, we'll all have to assume now that your post was all pure emotion, hyperbole and exaggeration. And you double-down. In which case, you're not worth listening to, or reading..


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 11, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Childish????
I was polite..
But i won't be if you carry on like that..

You haven't explained what you so forcefully claimed...and you've had plenty of opportunity to do so.
If you think JT has 'profited massively' from this, if you think his sponsors are pleased, if you think the PGA and CBS/NBC/ESPN are pleased with him (and that they will benefit) and that he will also personally 'profit massively' from this,  then you need to think again..

The PGA etc are desperate to portray golfers and the tour as all 'classy guys' to quote No Laying Up..They patently do not want one of their stars making homophobic slurs

But because you've offered no explanation, and when your reasoning is politely questioned you resort to insults....well, we'll all have to assume now that your post was all pure emotion, hyperbole and exaggeration. And you double-down. In which case, you're not worth listening to, or reading..
		
Click to expand...

You know exactly what I meant. You know I wasn’t claiming he profited from a homophobic slur. Notice how everyone else got exactly what I meant. Stop.


----------



## evemccc (Jan 11, 2021)

If you can't explain or substantiate your comments under polite questioning, but resort to haughty insults and arrogant orders instead, then perhaps it's because you're ashamed of the lack of reason or clarity contained in the comments...

Either way...I've no time for you. Ignored


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jan 11, 2021)

Polite trolling more like.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jan 12, 2021)

@evemccc & @Kellfire 
I was going to say “ put your handbags away” but that’s probably inappropriate now, given the nature of this thread.

So just stop please


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 12, 2021)

Kellfire said:



			Because of the public nature of the offence. Like it or not, he’s profiting massively from the public exposure he gets so he must also be held to account for that exposure as well.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for answer and i get where u are coming from but does that mean a homophobic slur  is not a slur if only 1 person hears it ? Cannot be the case IMO,

I appreciate whst ur saying that it was on tv , but so was the contrite apology , the public apology was aired more times than the slur ,  any kid that heard him say it , also got to see how apologetic he was and how he said it is not acceptable ..

cant only see the negative .the positive of how he apologised abd sait its no way acceptable must be balanced too ,

Maybe the backlash might prove a good thing? When kids / people have seen and heard that its not acceptable


----------



## Diamond (Jan 12, 2021)

It’s not a word you want to hear. Maybe a short ban will make it think about what he says in future.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 12, 2021)

evemccc said:



			Childish????
I was polite..
But i won't be if you carry on like that..

You haven't explained what you so forcefully claimed...and you've had plenty of opportunity to do so.
If you think JT has 'profited massively' from this, if you think his sponsors are pleased, if you think the PGA and CBS/NBC/ESPN are pleased with him (and that they will benefit) and that he will also personally 'profit massively' from this,  then you need to think again..

The PGA etc are desperate to portray golfers and the tour as all 'classy guys' to quote No Laying Up..They patently do not want one of their stars making homophobic slurs

But because you've offered no explanation, and when your reasoning is politely questioned you resort to insults....well, we'll all have to assume now that your post was all pure emotion, hyperbole and exaggeration. And you double-down. In which case, you're not worth listening to, or reading..
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea where you’ve been going with your recent posts. Maybe read them and the thread again?


----------



## rapper (Jan 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I think he was mentioning a product by Brains that contains various meat particles.....
		
Click to expand...

need a better clue please...


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Jan 12, 2021)

How do the PGA impose a ban?

As has already been said JT is a contractor not an employee.

Therefore, he chooses where he will play and can serve any ban simply by entering a tournament that he didn't intend to play in any event.


----------



## Traminator (Jan 12, 2021)

evemccc said:



			If you can't explain or substantiate your comments under polite questioning, but resort to haughty insults and arrogant orders instead, then perhaps it's because you're ashamed of the lack of reason or clarity contained in the comments...

Either way...I've no time for you. Ignored
		
Click to expand...

Once again... Kellfire is NOT saying JT is profiting from THIS incident.

He wrote "Like it or not, he’s profiting massively from the public exposure he gets" which means he, like many hundreds of famous people, profits from the general and ongoing exposure he gets.

You have misread/misunderstood post #204.


----------



## Traminator (Jan 12, 2021)

This whole issue could easily be resolved by adding another common meaning to the dictionary.

The word in question is also a bundle of sticks, so they could also add 
"A word used against oneself to denote intense frustration at one's poor execution of a task, often in a pressurised situation such as a sporting competition.  Not related to any other meaning."

Job done.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jan 12, 2021)

Traminator said:



			This whole issue could easily be resolved by adding another common meaning to the dictionary.

The word in question is also a bundle of sticks, so they could also add
"A word used against oneself to denote intense frustration at one's poor execution of a task, often in a pressurised situation such as a sporting competition.  Not related to any other meaning."

Job done.
		
Click to expand...

I used to have them in my stew when I was a lad.
Just saying the word is that offensive?
Addressing someone else with it is a different thing.

I never seen it live but did anyone actually complain.?


----------



## brendy (Jan 12, 2021)

Truth be told it is a homophobic slur, intentional by JT or not, some will take offense. Being offended is not a legal matter and it was not directed at anyone in particular to be called a hate crime neither. I think it happened, JT is embarrassed that either A: he was caught or B: he is mortified that the word even came out of his mouth. His reputation has taken a dent and no further action is needed bar an acknowledgement from the tour, if he does it again then its time to punish.


----------



## hovis (Jan 12, 2021)

brendy said:



			Truth be told it is a homophobic slur, intentional by JT or not, some will take offense. Being offended is not a legal matter and it was not directed at anyone in particular to be called a hate crime neither. I think it happened, JT is embarrassed that either A: he was caught or B: he is mortified that the word even came out of his mouth. His reputation has taken a dent and no further action is needed bar an acknowledgement from the tour, if he does it again then its time to punish.
		
Click to expand...

The thing is I don't think he's reputation has took a dent.  I have seen the post on an American forum, Facebook and a few others.  I'd say maybe 98% of comments are along the lines of "get a life, who cares, and it was just a swear word".   
Also (especially Americans) relate to him as this is normal behaviour to them too.  I'm not saying it's right. 

I showed the clip to a gay colleague that I've played a few rounds with (golf that is) and he just smiled and said "the world's going crazy"


----------

